# How can I 100% kill my ipod touch in order to return it



## shadowboy (Sep 10, 2008)

scratch that.  Its the 15th FUCKING day!  I thought august only went up to the 30th!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The only way to return this pos now is to destroy its firmware and make them think it was doa or got bricked by itunes or something...
Any ideas?  God I'm so POED!

Mods requesting topic title change< something like "How can I 100% kill my ipod touch in order to return it" or something...


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

Why not return it after day one and buy a zune?


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Because day one has passed >_>


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Why not return it after day one and buy a zune?


I imagine he would want something good instead.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 10, 2008)

Why don't you jailbreak it and sell it? As long as the buyers are reasonable, it shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Is jailbroke.
I just want the new fancy one with volume buttons and speakers.
This is such bullshit.
I hate apple.

Its a 32 gigabyte one too, so any sales under 425 dollars (so I can buy a new one, and pay for their S+H) I won't do.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Its a 32 gigabyte one too, so any sales under 425 dollars (so I can buy a new one, and pay for their S+H) I won't do.


Then you're stuck, since you're not going to get that much for it.

Maybe next time you won't make the same stupid mistake.

"derp im gone go buy itouch 2 weekz befo apple event"


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 10, 2008)

Exchange it for the full version: The Iphone 3g.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Exchange it for the full version: The Iphone 3g.


If only there was a 32GB iPhone.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SimplifyMedia, problem solved


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pass on the crappy streaming solution.


----------



## JPH (Sep 10, 2008)

shadowboy said:
			
		

> Mods requesting topic title change< something like "How can I 100% kill my ipod touch in order to return it" or something...


Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wait until wherever you bought it from stocks the new iPod Touch and then take it back for refund.

Or listen to Urza. He's always right.


----------



## dib (Sep 10, 2008)

I truly hope that you do break it, and it comes back to bite you in the ass and all you wind up with is a broken iPod.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why he would buy a Zune. The superior Mp3 player. Prove me wrong.


----------



## blueskies (Sep 10, 2008)

This is why I stopped buying apple products. Either they don't last long enough and need to be replaced (both of my ipods are semi-functioning) or they release 'updated' versions so often that superfans just open their wallets for the newest toy. Boo on you Steve.


----------



## 754boy (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> That's why he would buy a Zune. The superior Mp3 player. Prove me wrong.



Agreed, ZUNE 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 10, 2008)

Agree w/ blueskies.
And FYI, Ipod >>> zune. The itouch is an amazing piece of hardware, and I love it.  I just wish it had a speaker.
Carpz, next time I'll pay attention to the news and make sure I don't buy right before an event >_>
If no one is willing to buy for a decent price i'll figure out some new scheme to return it.
I got it at the apple store, with the "get one for college with a new comp. deal >_>
I'm thinking if my mom complains enough they may decide to exchange anyway -maybe if she pulls the "I need the speaker function for my class" card.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

754boy said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got mine like two weeks ago haha, but I love it so much. 80GB black FTW


----------



## dib (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.

The Zune is another Microsoft entry to a market where nobody requested their presence, and only after some other company has established it: by innovating all the ideas, finding an audience, raising awareness, advertising+hyping it, and fine tuning the product over multiple iterations based upon customer feedback and analysis.  Then along comes MS, rips off all the ideas and claims them as their own, sticking users with inferior product and/or software, leading to a shoddy end experience under the MS branding which detours from where the inventions were headed and generally just raises more anti MS ire and pisses people off so that ultimately you get some douchebag on a random internet forum saying "Zune is the superior mp3 player, prove me wrong".  How am I doing so far?


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, off the top of my head, the iPod Touch has...

Less weight
superior controls
a larger screen
a smaller form factor
a keyboard
a much more powerful processor
a web browser
decent games
all the major IM clients
IRC clients
a fully featured calendar app
VNC clients
RDP clients
PDF/Word/Powerpoint/Palm/Excel/txt/etc viewers
Fully-featured ebook readers
RSS clients
File system browsers
An SSH client
An SSH server
Theme support
An email client
A usable scientific calculator
Text editors
A YouTube viewer and downloader
Remotes for iTunes, Winamp, and foobar
etc

EDIT: Granted, the iTouch is not the end all be all device, as there are many other devices that offer much of this functionality. My point is that the Zune is a trendy piece of shit compared to anything useful.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 10, 2008)

Everytime someone calls an iPod Touch an iTouch, god kills 6 kittens.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Everytime someone calls an iPod Touch an iTouch, god kills 6 kittens.


And every time someone makes a useless post like that a dozen people more intelligent than you injure themselves from a head desk.


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 10, 2008)

To add one more reason it's better:
Just the simple fact that if you can't figure it out or if you manage break it within the first year of ownership (or 3 years under Applecare), you can walk into any Apple store and they will help you out/fix it/replace it without a second thought as long as it is within warranty or under Applecare (if you were smart enough to purchase it).  That shit is priceless right there.  Also, the line of ipods and itunes works flawlessly if you own a Mac.  Windows version of itunes is just not the same.  Sorry guys.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2008)

If you want to actually break it beyond repair, you can just microwave it for one second.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zune = Microsoft 

i win.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Sep 10, 2008)

I haven't tried out a zune yet, but I have an iPhone 3G and I love it, except for the fact that I have to completely force-restore it after downloading an app from the mobile app store (a bug that will probably never be fixed).


----------



## Dwight (Sep 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, the iPod touch does have all that stuff, but I fail to see how that makes it a better Mp3 player than the Zune. All those features mean nothing if you're looking for a good Mp3 player.


----------



## Law (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So give me a list of all the features that make the Zune a better MP3 player.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 10, 2008)

I just like the Zune for the capacity, and the firmwares. It at least does what it's supposed to do right. I don't really need the features of the Ipod touch THAT badly, since I'm only using a Mp3 for music and videos.


----------



## Urza (Sep 10, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> You're right, the iPod touch does have all that stuff, but I fail to see how that makes it a better Mp3 player than the Zune. All those features mean nothing if you're looking for a good Mp3 player.


If I want to waste my money on something to _only_ play mp3s, I'm going to choose something that's much less bulky and has better sound quality than a Zune.

Sansa's e200 series, for example.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 11, 2008)

i use my sony ericsson walkman phone.
i support the independent party i gess. lol


----------



## kobykaan (Sep 11, 2008)

I will add here is restore the itouch to its original un jail broken state and return it to the store etc and claim its NOT FIT FOR PURPOSE and demand your replacement under the SALE OF GOODS ACT! Tell them you KNOW YOUR LEGAL RIGHTS and its with the store and not with the manufacture as your contract is WITH THE STORE!... ie it does not do what you want it to do under the sale of goods act there is a grey area that states that you can return goods that are not fit for purpose and whats stated as in a REASONABLE time even after the usual 14 Day cooling off period or limited amount of time to return said items!

be firm with your argument and challenge them with the information you was sold the ITEM under FALSE pretense that it was something you wanted but was advised wrongly by one of their staff but cannot for the life of you remember which one it was when you inquired!

keep feeding them that you know the SALE OF GOODS ACT and what your rights are  (look it up if you need too)

but this is the basics of it  ..



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1) Wherever goods are bought they must "conform to contract". This means they must be as described
> 
> ( feed them the line that they didn't describe it to you that it wasn't what you wanted they basically spun you a lie to sell it to you)
> 
> ...



note these are for UK SALE OF GOODS ACT but I'm sure a lot of them APPLY globally if you check for your own SALE of goods act I'm sure they are similar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just don't take NO for an answer


----------



## Dwight (Sep 11, 2008)

@whoever is bitching about Zune's sucking
More memory, better interface, wireless syncing, default headphones kick ass (doesn't really matter, but still). 
Also it looks sexy.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 11, 2008)

Strongbad007 said:
			
		

> @whoever is bitching about Zune's sucking
> More memory *WRONG*
> better interface *opinion based*
> wireless syncing *as does the iPod touch*
> ...


----------



## Baroque Obama (Sep 11, 2008)

dib said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you saying that the ipod was original in it's gui?  isn't it true that apple has paid creative to use portions of the zen gui?  if you look at the zune's interface, it looks NOTHING like the ipod's.  what ideas has microsft ripped off when they constructed their digital audio player?  do you mean that apple totally ripped off the first rio players because they were first able to play mp3?  also, how is it stealing to look at the mistakes that competitors have done to improve your own player?  microsoft has improved their player from the first iteration of the zune to something that has an incredible gui and features comparable to those of equal apple offerings (clickwheel based ipods).

im not saying that apple hasn't done well, it's just that microsoft has done very well too.


----------



## Beware (Sep 11, 2008)

Well, let me say:

1. You should have bought a decent DMP in the first place (READ: Not iPod or Zune Also Read: Something with some decent codec support).

2. It would technically void any warranty you have if you bricked it on purpose were they to somehow find out.


----------



## Phillyman (Sep 11, 2008)

Dont have time to read all the replies, but you could buy some super strong magnets off Ebay to screw up the harddrive. Or you can do the 9 Volt trick where you short circuit the mobo....you will need a guitar pick to open the Ipod without it looking like you did.

Working for Bestbuy for 4 years as a tech taught me these things


----------



## Baroque Obama (Sep 11, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> So give me a list of all the features that make the Zune a better MP3 player.



i would not say that the zune is a better mp3 player compared to the ipod.  instead i would say that the zune is an equivalent to the click wheel based ipod.  the rest is just opinion.

they both offer proprietary lossless codecs.

they both offer good headphone out quality. (i personally like the zune 80 quality better, but thats merely opinion)

they both offer easy to use interfaces.

one thing that the zune has that the ipod doesn't is the FM tuner.  although you might not like it, you cannot discount other people's opinions as well.

they both have very similar codec compatability.

the squircle is absolutely brilliant.  the ability to use either a touch based interface (not the screen but on the squircle) or a tactile interface is awesome.

although you might disagree, i find that the current iteration of the zune computer software is just fine.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 11, 2008)

Phillyman said:
			
		

> you could buy some super strong magnets off Ebay to screw up the harddrive.


It's an iPod touch, they don't use hard drives.  And since you were such an awesome tech, you'd know flash memory isn't effected much by magnets


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 11, 2008)

It's against everything I've done until this point, but seeing the new ipod touch and the new prices, I'm very tempted to buy it.... 

And buy myself a good portable amp, and an IEM while at it....

EDIT: Also, the Zunes' default earphones are FAR superior compared to the ipod ones. The Ipod ones are terrible in most of the aspect, but the Zune's is an IEM, and with some burn-in, it's excellent.


----------



## layzieyez (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome.  FM radio.  Maybe another competitor can add AM radio capability and carry it around like a badge of honor since that makes them superior to all the other digital media players that don't have it.  Please. . .  Get out of here with that argument.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

underpressure116 said:
			
		

> 1. You should have bought a decent DMP in the first place (READ: Not iPod or Zune Also Read: Something with some decent codec support).
> When 99.9% of your library is mp3, why the fuck would additional codec support matter?
> 
> 
> ...


They actually managed to make something _worse_ than iTunes, which frankly is quite an achievement.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Strongbad007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you get alot of more memory for cheaper when oyu get zune instead of ipod. Also better interface thing is not opinion based. And you probably haven't tried zune's default headphones.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> wireless syncing


lol


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

TaMs said:
			
		

> Actually you get alot of more memory for cheaper when oyu get zune instead of ipod.


iPod Classic = 120GB for 250USD
HDD Zune = 80GB for 250USD


----------



## science (Sep 11, 2008)

layzieyez said:
			
		

> Awesome.  FM radio.  Maybe another competitor can add AM radio capability and carry it around like a badge of honor since that makes them superior to all the other digital media players that don't have it.  Please. . .  Get out of here with that argument.



He wasn't using it to say it was a better player than the iPod, he was just saying a difference. If you noticed, his post compares the two, he doesn't say one or the other is better. What it all comes down to is opinion.


Threads like this sucks. Its filled with people who hate one thing just because they have a different one. I have an iPod, but I don't hate the Zune. Its actually pretty neat, but I don't need one because I have an iPod. I'm sure if I had a Zune I would love it just as much as I currently love my iPod. Its all about opinion, and you'll never be able to convince someone that what they have is a piece of shit (unless it really is, eg. some big brick MP3 player from 1998), so whats the point of trying.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Its all about opinion


Sure, if you live in your own world and ignore functionality completely (which unfortunately most ignorant technophiles do).


----------



## science (Sep 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not comparing a 512 MB flash MP3 player to a 32GB iPod Touch here. An 80GB Zune and a 120GB iPod are very similar, with slight differences. These slight differences are why it comes down to opinion.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The original baseless claim was that the Zune is somehow a superior device to the iPod Touch.

Edit: argument -> baseless claim


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Get a DS, get a M3, get a couple 8 gig micro-sdhc cards, go to town.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

hobbles said:
			
		

> Get a DS, get a M3, get a couple 8 gig micro-sdhc cards, go to town.


Congratulations!

You win the "worst suggestion of thread" award!


----------



## science (Sep 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will admit I didn't read the whole thread (I should have), but comparing the iPod Touch and the Zune doesn't even make sense. I thought the argument was between iPods and Zunes in general. If it were, I stand by my original statement.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I will admit I didn't read the whole thread (I should have), but comparing the iPod Touch and the Zune doesn't even make sense. I thought the argument was between iPods and Zunes in general. If it were, I stand by my original statement.


And in that, you are correct.

Both are vastly inferior to many other devices on the market.


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> hobbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, hows that for hospitality. Lighten up. Instead of forcing your opinions on others, why don't you maybe go do something constructive. 
Personally, I have a shuffle. It is about this big. |-------------| 
It plays music. 
That is all.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

hobbles said:
			
		

> Instead of forcing your opinions on others, why don't you maybe go do something constructive.


I'm keeping people from making stupid purchasing decisions.

That I would consider constructive.


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Dude, get off your horse. You are nitpicking between whether a zune or an ipod is better at playing music. Essentially. They are music players. They play music. No matter which one he purchases, it will satisfy his need for music. 

You can't listen to 80 gig of music at once. Why do you care that one has 120 gig, vs the others 80?
They both fit in your pocket. Why do you care if one is very slightly smaller than the other?
They are not a god damn computer. Why do you care about the interface?

Why don't you actually do something constructive, i.e. make something NEW. Ask a meaningful question, instead of trying to answer a pointless one.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

hobbles said:
			
		

> Dude, get off your horse. You are nitpicking between whether a zune or an ipod is better at playing music. Essentially. They are music players. They play music. No matter which one he purchases, it will satisfy his need for music.


"hi im hobblz imma cum into yur conversatin witout readin and pozt lo"

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104...p;#entry1390224

Your suggestion was in particular fairly stupid, use some huge fucking thing with terrible sound quality no access to the controls while its closed, and basically no searching.



Spoiler



in b4 pic of someone jacking off to this thread


----------



## Phillyman (Sep 11, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Phillyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True I missed that point but I was an awesome tech....thanks for the recognition! Anyways the strength of the magnets in question can hold 25 sheets of paper to a refrigerator door, so I am pretty sure that using them on ANY electronic device would cause problems.


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, i read it. And i saw how it transformed into what it is now. I don't understand what your problem is. You are obviously agitated.
Did you really think anybody would take my suggestion seriously? If you did, which I find fairly easy to believe, as you basically just flamed me for it, you probably shouldn't be giving anybody advice. 

I have told you what I think without being offensive. Try a little harder next time.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

hobbles said:
			
		

> Oh, i read it. And i saw how it transformed into what it is now. I don't understand what your problem is. You are obviously agitated.
> Did you really think anybody would take my suggestion seriously? If you did, which I find fairly easy to believe, as you basically just flamed me for it, you probably shouldn't be giving anybody advice.


At this point when someone says something stupid on this board, I assume they're just an idiot, as more than likely they are. Sarcasm is scarce in these parts.

However, instead of just leaving your sarcastic comment and criticism of my posting, why not add something useful to the conversation?

As far as being "agitated", I could just as easily assume you are far more agitated than I do to your completely content-less posting aimed at me. 

But this is the internet, and chances are that's not the case.


----------



## hobbles (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm afraid much of your last post did not make much sense. 
I have solved your problem. Both devices are so close to doing the exact same thing in the exact same way, that it really, truly, in 99% of situations does not matter which one you have. The last 1% is for people who are economically irrational. 
The extra 40 gig of music your neighbor has doesn't mean jack if you can't listen to the 80 gig you already have.
The fact that his is slightly smaller than yours is nothing to be ashamed of. It still fits in your pocket. 
The fact that you ignored the post I made earlier, which was almost exactly the same as this one demonstrates to me that you are not willing to listen to reason.
The fact that you are not willing to reason prompts me to abandon any further conversation with you. 

Please, feel free try to impress on me that you are actually rational and logical in the form of a reply, though I regret i will be unable to read it.
Goodbye.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 11, 2008)

Read the topic title, it doesn't say "iPod vs. Zune".

Keep on topic or you will be warned.

Thankyou.


----------



## Urza (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, and now that I remember what the original topic was:

Just use iLiberty+ to force it into DFU mode. Same mode it goes into when you screw up a firmware update.


----------



## JPH (Sep 11, 2008)

Make a website 'SmashMyiTouch' and have a ChipIn page to earn money online.
Get enough money to get the new iTouch and smash your old one while recording it.


----------



## Orc (Sep 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Make a website 'SmashMyiTouch' and have a ChipIn page to earn money online.
> Get enough money to get the new iTouch and smash your old one while recording it.


Bah. The term iTouch now confuses me as it refers to either the iPod Touch or that cheap DS flashcart.


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 11, 2008)

*Takes quote from Angry Nintendo Nerd*

Smash it with a hammer.


----------



## Gore (Sep 12, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way... so now I converted to thinking ipod touch instead of itouchds because to be honest nobody talks about itouchds


----------



## Baroque Obama (Sep 12, 2008)

bah no arguments here anymore


----------

